# Turkey Feathers Wanted



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey, if any of you guys happen to get a turkey and don't want the wing feathers, I can use some. Its one of my goals this year to take a deer with all primitive equipment that I make. I need some fletching for my arrows and I am not going to be able to go turkey hunting this spring. So I'm taking donations. If anyone wants to contribute to my paleo-wayleo deer hunting project let me know. I would be willing to trade a few hand knapped obsidian points for a few wings.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I can help where you want them sent?
I have a few frozen...


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks! I'll PM you.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

I also have quite a few sitting around. Still want them?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

SORRY nab my cuzn's wife took all mine after I said you could have them...
She makes something indian out of them... wishing something or another...
I am part indian and don't know what it was LOL


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dan, 

Man, I'm sorry. This was the 1st year since I was 13 or so that I didnt go Turkey Hunting.


----------

